# Creepiest thing that someone has ever said to you!



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

No, really, what is the creepiest thing someone has said to you?

I guess this is specifically in regard to relationships or people who were interested in you.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

Well...I'm usually the one who says the creepy shit...so I'd have to say I once told someone I'd eat their liver if they puked on my carpet and looked at them very seriously.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Dude messaged me on Skype at 3 am telling me, "I wonder what it feels like to hold your hand."

When I told him "That's kind of creepy" he told me he was quoting The Beetles.

I told him that I didn't think that's how the song went.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

"You look delicious"

as we were standing in a cafeteria line. Total stranger. Totally weird.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

A gypsy once farted on me. Not joking...he counted to three and farted on me...turned his head and smiled as he walked away..

Been cursed with necro-cannibalistic tendencies ever since.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Once I was at a party, and a guy I had known for about a few months was drunk and told me that I had a really scary gaze that reminded him of his mother's, and that it turned him on really bad. 
Oddly, it didn't turn me on at all.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

amaryllis said:


> once i was at a party, and a guy i had known for about a few months was drunk and told me that i had a really scary gaze that reminded him of his mother's, and that it turned him on really bad.
> Oddly, it didn't turn me on at all.


lol!


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

I went out with the hottest girl in grade school. She had developed really early. Before we went out...her friend said to someone else, "What's the worst **** could do...eat her?" I had to roll my eyes and hide my discomfort at the fact that it was definitely a possibility. Not exactly something someone said to me...but still...something kind of creepy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I've said more creepy things. I once told someone to transplant certain parts of their skin and put them onto different areas of their body.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I've said more creepy things. I once told someone to transplant certain parts of their skin and put them onto different areas of their body.


Was there a specific goal to this or was it just a random thing that popped out of your head? :laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> Was there a specific goal to this or was it just a random thing that popped out of your head? :laughing:


Somebody was complaining about having a small butt and then I was just like "I have a suggestion". Things went downhill very quickly.


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't remember anyone saying anything creepy to me so I start to wonder if I'm the creepy one...


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Off the top of my head, from a complete stranger in a bar:

"You have gorgeous hair. I really want to wrap it around my hand and pull it really hard."

And so the bun hair style was born.


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

emberfly said:


> "You look delicious"
> 
> as we were standing in a cafeteria line. Total stranger. Totally weird.


That was me. I was talking to a scone.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

When I was pregnant with my eldest at 19. Some really weird old guy that was like 60+ that looked like grizzly adams kept gawking at me weird with his mouth half open. And his really crazy wife just said "oh don't mind him he just thinks pregnant women are the sexiest women" and then they propositioned me to satisfy her husband for her it would make her so happy. I was like ready to give birth any day then and have this incredibly gross guy giving me the sickest grin and his wife asking to gift me to him. LMAO. Weirdos.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

A couple of years ago I went to a sandwich shop with my daughter, who was about 18 at the time. 

We were waiting in line, and this creepy guy who was probably around 60 said, "Wow, mother and daughter...you two are HOT."

We ignored him.

Then he said, "I mean, what man wouldn't want to have a mother and daughter together. Oh, yeah."

We LEFT the store and got lunch somewhere else.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

"I would lick all your body" While he was looking down there.

"I want to eat you like an ice-cream". The guy actually stopped infront of me, I could even feel his breath.


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

Girl:you have pretty eyes
me:thank you
Girl:just sayin dont be surprised if you find my tongue down your throat
me:"gags thinking about it for a long time


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Not to me, but about me and in front of me. An oap said "I bet she'd make some money." looks me up and down. "Look at her, she'd make a fortune" 

The most creepy thing ever was when an oap sent me a picture of his asshole, spread wide open. I guess that was more traumatic than creepy though


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know, I really don't think I'm creeped out about anything girls say/do that is sexual. Like for example girls have sent me naked pictures before didn't really care. I've seen flashings, I don't really care, I laugh at that type of thing. Perhaps is because girls are pretty non-threatening. Even gay guys, a guy once told me he'd blow me after he just passed an HIV test. Okay, maybe that one did creep me out, ha! But most of the time it is pretty harmless I guess.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone sent me a message on OKCupid that read: "I'd love to lick the cleft in your chin. $$$ ?" To this day I have no idea if this was a joke, but it's not the only time I've been propositioned for money on that site so who knows.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

devoid said:


> Someone sent me a message on OKCupid that read: *"I'd love to lick the cleft in your chin. $$$ ?"* To this day I have no idea if this was a joke, but it's not the only time I've been propositioned for money on that site so who knows.


Sorry, but I laughed lol


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Loaf said:


> Sorry, but I laughed lol


It was hilarious! xD I cracked the hell up when I saw it, did a double take and went, "Whaaaa?"


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

devoid said:


> It was hilarious! xD I cracked the hell up when I saw it, did a double take and went, "Whaaaa?"


Thats exactly what I did lol


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Loaf said:


> Thats exactly what I did lol


This is why I don't put my face on YouTube. xD I made ONE video for a PerC dare and put it on YouTube, and two out of five comments were creepy as fuck. One said "Make a video of just your feet" and the other said "You're so hot, show some more skin." >.< FML. What is it about me and creepy guys?


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

devoid said:


> This is why I don't put my face on YouTube. xD I made ONE video for a PerC dare and put it on YouTube, and two out of five comments were creepy as fuck. One said "Make a video of just your feet" and the other said "You're so hot, show some more skin." >.< FML. What is it about me and creepy guys?


The internet is full of weirdos, maybe your just unlucky in that respect :tongue:


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> No, really, what is the creepiest thing someone has said to you?
> 
> I guess this is specifically in regard to relationships or people who were interested in you.


Not exactly what most people have been sharing but:

Ex GF: "*I wanted you to fail, I couldn't stand seeing how things were going fine on your side and I wanted you to suffer*"

I was 23-24, we were together for several years, was very VERY hardworking, noble, kind, many good things and it's just sad. Wanted to be the kindest person I could be and it's not good because it was due to family / society pressure: be good. Was failing to be human and it hurt inside while people just saw someone doing good at the university, work etc... I was in pain but smiling because it was suppose to bring me happiness. She didn't like that I was doing good, she didn't like what I was being good.

It was such a terrible shock from someone that I love... just couldn't say a word, fought with guys my size (and I'm big) but that time I was without words, I will never forget, how someone I loved was causing me so much pain, willingly!!!


----------



## RochiDidItAgain (Aug 20, 2013)

I was at a bus station and this hairy guy, about 50, asks this other guy, "What would you do to her if she was yours?" Then he proceeds to ask every other guy at the bus station. It was weird. Like he was trying to get tallies or something.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

"I had a dream about you...." She was a mexican woman, been in the military and was obviously fucked in the head. She has a home filled with guns....and kept telling me, "I promise you, i'm not crazy".


----------



## Aveline (Oct 22, 2014)

Lets see, I'm like a magnet for creepy and crazies. Here are a few recent ones:

I had an elderly customer at my shop come in every day looking for me always muttering to everyone how he wanted me to spit on his balls.

Then I had an older asian man (another customer) tell me I looked just like his favorite singer "Ariana" and then he proceeded to loiter around the shop for a few hours and then when I got off tried to follow me to my car. Several days in a row. I mention the fact that he was asian because I included that in my description when I told my mother about it and I was like "its ok mom, he doesn't look very tough, I could probably take him out if he tried to stuff me in a van or something" and she was like "but what if he knows karate?" ......... my racist mother ladies and gentleman.... O_O

I have a coworker who I admit was only kidding, but she has a tendency to say some pretty creepy things just to be funny. Like one day I came in with actual makeup on and I actually took time to style my hair and she said I looked like a doll and that she wanted to take me home and put me in a box, a "human sized box". I told her saying things like that make me very afraid for my life and she responded saying "No no, I'd keep you alive." and then she told me it would be a clear box like for a doll so she could look at me all the time. Then she was telling all of our coworkers that we were cousins and they believed her. When my mom came in one day she asked my mom if she could adopt her.....I don't know if I should me amused or concerned.

Other than things like this, I don't get hit on much. Its either 'I want to kill you and stuff you in a freezer' or I'm completely ignored.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

During my second quarter in college, one of my professors told me that I must attend his office hours and speak with him because I missed a lecture. When I arrived, he said, 'Would you like some chocolate? Whenever a pretty young lady visits I like to offer her chocolate.'

I suddenly realized that I had to leave and return some video tapes...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Irondust said:


> I suddenly realized that I had to leave and return some video tapes...


XD

* *


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I love this thread. I have no stories that could rival some of these.

One time, a guy randomly ran up to me and tried to give me a massive bear hug. He was older, probably in his 50's and really ragged looking. I dodged him and backed away (thinking he was crazy or trying to rob me or something), then he backed away and started laughing loudly. He then explained to me he thought I was one of his friends that he hadn't seen in about a year because his friend moved to Florida, and he thought I was back visiting and he got excited. This happened when I was 19 though, and this guy was definitely at least 50, which makes it even odder.

Not conventionally creepy. But probably one of the weirdest interactions I've had.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> XD
> 
> * *


Hahaha that movie is a classic and oh so quotable.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

This was kind of a WTF more awkward than creepy: 

This woman was telling me how beautiful my face was. "It's so beautiful. Your bone structure, your features." Fine, very flattering. But then she dropped this: "You look just like my ex coke dealer." Then she started crying and going on and on about he overdoses about 30 years ago but she still thinks about him every day. Then she told me not to fuck up my life with drugs and alcohol. 


This was creepy, considering the fact that my ex told me she loved me a week into the relationship. 

1. She leaves me a message on myspace (Loll remember myspace? XD/.) saying UR MY DRUG. And left a bunch of pictures of drugs. 

2. Sent me pics of her with duct tape over her mouth and nipples with "UR SLAVE." and "PROPERTY OF (My name)" written in lipstick. Now, normally that would be pretty hot, but considering the first two points I was thinking ehhhh she might be slightly crazy if she's doing that about a week in to the relationship. 


This was coming from a guy who was already pretty fucking shady, but he was trying to convince me to rape someone. I think he told me he would help me or show me how to or something too. I was pretty high and drunk at that point and I was like WTF. That guy also said some more creepy shit, like how if his dealer friend didn't like me or something and killed me, he'd have to let him because he's known him for so long. I think he said some more shit about what he would tell police and parents/friends and shit if they thought he murdered me. That guy was pretty fucking insane though. He was trying to start a race war at some point.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

New creepy shit for me. Some 46-year-old dude messaged me on OKCupid last night. So, I told him that since he's older than my sister, I wasn't interested in talking to him. He sent me back some reply on why he'd be great for me. I told him, sorry, I'm not interested in getting to know someone older than my sister. I proceeded to block him. He then made another account and tried to make a pass at me again. I told him no again, and blocked him. So, anyway, proceed to this evening, and he's on his fifth blocked account where he told me I was an ugly whore who didn't understand what I was missing out on. 

So, wait, this is supposed to get my panties wet? WTF, bro, you dysfunctional fuck. Why the fuck do you have so many email accounts to access OKC, or were you making those email accounts just so you could make new OKC accounts to harass me?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I don't remember being told any think creepy, although I don't bother to remember everything ... Hmmmmm ... Well, in high school, I had a friend to told her friend, who I did not know, to grab my butt when I was in the lunch line, so when my butt was grabbed by someone I did not know, I was quite surprised, but I think she may have said that she liked my butt, so I liked the compliment. 

Hmmm, I had a friend grab my genitals in an elevator without my permission. That make me uncomfortable. Also a friend that touched my inner thighs one time made me a little uncomfortable (but that was more because of the sensation I felt and I did not want to share that sensation with him)

Oh in high school, I used to get free lunches and I had a "friend" who was on a reduced lunch plan and he would go into my backpack and steal the 40 cents everyday so he could buy lunch. We were not really friends, but I wish he told me, because I would have just given him the money. So someone going through my stuff feels kind of creepy.

When my dad was dating his girl friend, a couple of times he would see a woman walk by or on t.v. and comment how she had "a nice pair of lungs". I also suspect that my dad had sex with his girlfriend when I was asleep next to them in a tent (this was all when I was a kid). Oh he also told me he prayed to God to get revenge on my mother. I think that all classifies as creepy.

I'm not sure if this is creepy or scary ... Both I guess, because it was scary, but, when I was a kid, I was in the car with someone and the driver as yelling his head off and threatening to drive us off the cliff if someone did not put car ornament back exactly as it was.

When I was in high school my senior year, there was a sophomore who joined the soccer team and he told me it was because he saw me the year before and I had a nice butt. So he told me that he joined because of my butt. Apparently I had a spectacular butt. Anyway, one day a female friend of mine told me that he was spreading a rumor about me saying that I flashed him on the bus. Well first she asked me and when I said " no", she told me about it. So I confronted him about it and he said he did not do it. I did not know what to do, so I let it go. After high school, I dated someone I had gone to high school with and she told me that he was talking to her about how he likes me and wants to date me and when she told him that he thought I was straight, he made up that lie and that rumor eventually spread to a lot of the girls at my school. So, that was kind of creepy lol. 

I'm sure creepy things were said in the "Would you have sex wit the person above you thread", but I don't remember any of them, but I'm betting there were a lot of funny ones 

Hmmm that is all I can think of for now that I think fall somewhere on the creepy spectrum. Meh, I've purposely been creepy towards friends, soooooo hopefully my karmic creepiness balanced out  lol


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

When my old boss 'joked' about molesting me, when I was 16...yep that's certainly up there for me.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Zyranne said:


> When my old boss 'joked' about molesting me, when I was 16...yep that's certainly up there for me.


That counts as creepy, for sure.


----------



## oddiscrey (Oct 24, 2014)

To quote Simon from Misfits: "I want to rip off your clothes and piss on your tits." ;D


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

This guy sent me a ridiculous stupid stick drawing which he called a 'masterpiece' and he said, 'this could be us..'. 
I asked him which one's the dog.. he explained the stupid stick drawing~ which I wish he didn't..

I wanted to jump on a motorcycle with a ghost rider and ride away to never see his face again...


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> To a call a young adult a child, disrespect towards yourself, that is. A child you are, accept your age you must.


You have a good point.
Thank you Yoda


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Met a man who was in his 40s and talking about being bored with life and shit, so he was planning on knocking up 10 different women a year for 10 years to father 100 children. Pretty sure that was the timeframe he told me. It might have been shorter though. He really thought it through though, like he was saying how he would father them via skype video messages and shit. His reasoning was that men used to do that if they went to sea and were gone for long periods of a time. So he'd just have the women raise his kids after he was done with them. He was a pretty crazy dude.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

A guy once told me I'm a witch and then tried to fuck me.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Got this message tonight on OKCupid: "You should wrap your lips around my cock."

Like, lolwut, you socially retarded mongrel!


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

A facebook comment on a photo that was posted *2 years ago*
_"I wonder what you look like with that swimsuit off"_

*sprays screen with disinfectant*


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Posed for a nude painting, but I didn't take off my underwear, and she was trying to convince me why I should, and said, most men just through it off, they dont care, what you are doing is more of a female thing.

That's not the most creepy thing though, it was after the painting was finished and in a art show, a woman comes up to me and says, "I'm undressing you with my eyes" ... she literally came up to me, introduced herself and then said thatm which a weird smile on her face. 

Freaked me out.

A gay man saying to me that he would buy all the art supplies for me in the world if I just banged him. Yjay is probably the most creepy thing ever. He lived in the same apartment complex as me, I typically walked around with my shirt off, one day when walking up from the laundry room he nearly falls backwards, and I run catch him, and then he looks at me with anime big eyes. I was just being nice, but I guess he felt some way about it. But I'm not gay, and that was the creepiest thing I had ever been with. I didn't talk to this guy, there was no way he should have known i was an artist. but he, right before that creepy thing he said, he told me, that he had basically opened my mail from various art colleges and read them, knowing how good of an artist i was from that. Honestly creepiest situation i had ever been in.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

45ish year old gay guy I met once, barely know him really but we got on well enough, although I've never seen him again since this one time we became acquaintances over a period of about a week, about three years ago. He pops up drunk on facebook chat a while later saying he'd like to suck my dick. I declined his offer. He then tried to use some simple mind games, saying that it didn't matter if I was gay or not because I'd still enjoy the feeling anyway.

Another time, possibly also drunk, also on facebook chat, he asked me if I would hug him if I was with him. I told him it would seem a bit odd given his sexual orientation and his previously mentioned desires. He then used more mind games, saying that the hug would be purely platonic, and how there's nothing wrong with holding someone as a friend, blah blah. He kept on pressing with these tactics, looking for a 'yes' answer, so I eventually conceded and said that I would hug him, given X-Y-X circumstances.

Not too odd in the grand scheme of things, but creepy enough for me. 

And honestly I would hug a gay guy quite happily in the right circumstances. He just happens to have pushed those 'right' circumstances into a very hard-to-reach corner.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Just found something for ultimate creeper status:

Instagram


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

@koalaroo - I just looked through those the other day. They're all pretty cringe-worthy. I noticed that with one of them, the man started telling the woman off only about 20 minutes after he'd originally written her something nice! Does he expect her to just sit staring at the screen all day waiting for messages from OK Cupid?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> Just found something for ultimate creeper status:
> 
> Instagram


Ew. Wtf...


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

"Your hair would look great on my doll"

And no I'm not kidding.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Someone said I have pretty teeth once. I don't if it was creepy because they said it about my teeth or because the guy was half drunk.


----------



## Rhinocerocket (Aug 16, 2012)

Arg, I've had a few. To name one.. I guess.. one guy I knew said something along the lines of "I imagined us having sex, the noises you would make would be SO CUTE." 

I'm just like.. uh... how the heck does one respond to that? o___o;


----------



## Megas (Oct 25, 2014)

Rhinocerocket said:


> I'm just like.. uh... how the heck does one respond to that? o___o;


With a kick to the groin.

Back on topic, I had a lot of creepy coworkers at one of my previous jobs. One guy that I worked with would take my last name (it rhymes with 'pounds') and make lewd jokes about it. One time he even sang a song about me. :dry: He also had a habit of saying other really lewd things directed at nobody in particular at the most random moments. It was never intended to be mean-spirited, the guy was just an massive idiot. Nobody respected him and even his best friend made fun of him (which is kind of sad I guess). 

Another guy I worked with left to work at Disney through their college student program. While he was there he dated a Korean girl and developed an Asian fetish. Then he came back for a few months and I had to listen to him make racist and sexist comments about Asian women. :dry:


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

''All that I wish for is to have a photo of your clean hands without nail polish.''


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Aya Saves the World said:


> Someone said I have pretty teeth once. I don't if it was creepy because they said it about my teeth or because the guy was half drunk.


lol. a girl once said she really liked the shape of my arm (she didn't mean like my muscles or anything..im not muscular, literally the shape), also she wasn't drunk. 

I think it would be funny to see from more people what the weirdest body parts that they have been complimented on have been.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

"Hey baby...Umm...I know we've only known each other for a week, and you know I'm a good girl...but I've been...I've been wondering....would you...would you like to try Scientology?"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> lol. a girl once said she really liked the shape of my arm (she didn't mean like my muscles or anything..im not muscular, literally the shape), also she wasn't drunk.
> 
> I think it would be funny to see from more people what the weirdest body parts that they have been complimented on have been.


Guys who see me in shorts or skirts tent to like my legs other than that, nothing really.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh god.....

The mother of my girlfriend at the time called me in the middle of the day and asked me to come over to her house because she needed help, she was at home alone and had recently had surgery. I went. She didn't need help. She sat me down on the couch and sat next to me and we began to talk about her daughter, my girlfriend. She looked me dead in the eye and said very slowly pronouncing every syllable while putting her hand on my arm.

"You can do ~anything~ you want to with my daughter...~anything~ you want....I trust.... ~you~.....completely....don't be afraid, I trust you" 

I wanted to go inside of my skin and die a thousand deaths. I have been extremely nervous meeting and interacting with the mother of ever girlfriend I've had after this.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

A while back ago me and a friend of mine where exiting the locker room, and we happened to be the last ones:

Me: *_Leaving the locker room in a rush_*

Friend: "Hey John wait up!"

Me: *_Waits for him as whole class leaves, and we're alone_*

Friend: "Hey, help me put my jacket in my backpack."

Me: *_Helps him do whatever the fuck, and we're now completely alone_*

Friend: "Thanks, your such a nice person."

Me: "Ya, whatever"

Friend: *_Stares at me_*

Him and I are completely alone, he stares at me for a second and says:

Friend: "Hey, you wanna go make out?"

Me: "What!?"

Friend: "Nothing..."

Me: *_Walks away awkwardly_*

To this day, I still don't know if he was serious or not. He never brought it up again, but he was so fuckin serious. Of all the people leaving, he called for me to stay behind with him, and to do something he could have easily done himself. I'm not gay, and I've never been approached in such a weird way.

I know I'm sexy, but holy shit.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

so my car was parked at my girlfriends house whos a lot older than me and these two huge guys came over, one had long black hair and long fingernails and anyway hes the biggest person i've ever seen to this day so anyways, I got uncomfortable and decided to leave-but something looked like it was wrong with my car. There was a spot where it had been hit and it wouldn't run and a light was out. 

I ask for a ride but the only one who will offer is the guy, but im desperate to leave...
I get in and then we stop and pick up someone else. Next thing its' 'you'll have to sit on my sons lap there's not enough room'. The other MAN was just a tall 13 yr. old boy! imagine my happines about a ride in his lap at age 18! so i'm starting to get scared when we stop...again and they said i can stay inside or go in. I go after waiting a while, hoping to call for help from a phone. I go in and though its someone elses house, they've entered without knocking and its a womans home. I was looking with my eyes only, for a phone and this 13 yr. old boy looks me straight in the face (after the boner ride) and says "I'm going to fucking beat you bitch". I din't want to provok so i just sat down and stopped looking. eventually we stopped at a bar and i ran and called a relative...

Later i realized, after putting some many things together, that i havent' mentioned here, that the father at least, was a pimp...

hmm, while holding a knife and smiling...sings 'hotel california', after taking me to an unknown location in the woods....

"if you would just never ever speak to me at all, our relationship would be fine" (serious about this)

"You're just going to go somewhere and die" -as i'm leaving

"why were you F***ing someone else!?" -from someone i've never kissed or dated or anything


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I must have been blessed with some anti-creep charm that repels creepy people or something; where do y'all find these people? öAö


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Scarab said:


> I must have been blessed with some anti-creep charm that repels creepy people or something; where do y'all find these people? öAö


My basement :|


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> My basement :|


Ahhh, so you are my guardian angel! öAö


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Scarab said:


> Ahhh, so you are my guardian angel! öAö


I do what I can ^_^
Gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> My basement :|


omg...too true


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

sleepingnereid said:


> omg...too true


inorite.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I work in a store and had some guy (who clearly didn't speak English) walk up to me and say "You my daughter, yes?"

Me: "uhhh..."

Him: "Okay then, hello sexy..."

Like, wtf?


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

"AW YES MOTHER!" (while having sex)


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

@Mair
once here too, lol, it was just a roleplay though

i hope


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

Humilis Curator said:


> Oh god.....
> 
> The mother of my girlfriend at the time called me in the middle of the day and asked me to come over to her house because she needed help, she was at home alone and had recently had surgery. I went. She didn't need help. She sat me down on the couch and sat next to me and we began to talk about her daughter, my girlfriend. She looked me dead in the eye and said very slowly pronouncing every syllable while putting her hand on my arm.
> 
> ...


oh wow, oh god...oh lol!!!!!!!!!!
I so know a woman like this, its no picnic for the daughters I'll say :frustrating:


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Before I was ready for it, a girl in English class sent me notes about us having an affair like Clinton and Monica Lewonsky did....it crept me out and I guess she was kind of cute...but she moved too fast for a christian guy who was slightly autistic who just got out of LD classes....it was flattering though, I guess, but I had no idea how to react.


----------



## H.G.S. (Jun 10, 2014)

Two years ago, a long-distance friend and I were having a conversation about sports. I was briefly going through my old Facebook conversations, and found this.

Friend: So, what was your take on the game last night?
Me, the next day: Hey man, sorry for the late reply. It could've gone better, but I'm glad we won in the end.
Friend: What am I, a piece of meat to you?
Me: Wait, what?
Friend: Are you retarded, read what I said. Am I just a piece of meat to you, or what?
Me: *Name of long-distance friend*, what are you talking about?
Friend: Forget it, you blew it. You could've had what most people wanted, but you failed. F-a-i-l-e-d, hope you read that right.

A month or so later, a picture of what looked to be his tallywhacker was sent to me with a wink face.

Who, what, when, where, why?


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

I am thinking about it but... Nobody has ever said to me creepy things... Or, maybe, somebody did it and I didn't understand. 
I'm one of that people who rarely is approached by other people.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Sporadic Aura said:


> lol. a girl once said she really liked the shape of my arm (she didn't mean like my muscles or anything..im not muscular, literally the shape), also she wasn't drunk.
> 
> I think it would be funny to see from more people what the weirdest body parts that they have been complimented on have been.


Fingers. My ex really liked the length of my fingers. Oh, and apparently I had pretty hands, whatever that meant.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Creep: 'Hey, I'm <name>.'
Me: 'Hi...'
Creep: 'Do you want a soda?'
Mewarily) 'No thanks.'
Creep: 'Come on, I promise I didn't drug it or anything!'

At this point, I began to walk away. He called me a rude bitch, threw the glass on the ground, and stomped off. I never went to a public social again.


----------



## PumpkinEater (Jul 5, 2011)

I work the overnight at a hotel, one night i checked this guy in and gave my usual spiel of
"I'll be here all night and there's always someone behind the desk so if you need anything at all don't be afraid to ask!"
and this guy says:
"What if i need you..? "
I kind of stammered an "umm" before he said 
"I'm sorry, i just embarrassed myself, have a good night." and walked away. 

then another time a guy who was really really drunk stumbled in while i was training with an older lady, and leans far over the desk making the most soul-quivering eye contact i've ever experienced.
the lady with me said "can i help you"
and without breaking eye contact he says, "Yeah, can she come back to my room with me?"
I was dead scared at the time, and almost decided not to work there again. she threatened to call the police on him until he walked away. 
still, dat eye contact..


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Me and my friend (who I hadn't seen in a while) decided to meet up for a drink. As we were sat chatting at the bar and generally catching up on what has happened, a man came up to us both and said, 'You both sound like a pair of moaning cunts'. 
When we understandably both got angry at this stranger for verbally abusing us for no reason, he followed up with, 'sorry, I thought I'd try a different approach to talk to girls'.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't completely shut down my profiles from dating websites; they just say I'm in a relationship. I got this series of messages today from someone that I've never interacted with in the entirety of my life.

"Why are you in a relationship?"

followed by,

"I have a crush on you."

followed by,

"Your profile is interesting."

followed by,

"You have a sexy body."

LOLwut?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> I haven't completely shut down my profiles from dating websites; they just say I'm in a relationship. I got this series of messages today from someone that I've never interacted with in the entirety of my life.
> 
> "Why are you in a relationship?"
> 
> ...


Kind of like the INFP Stream of Consciousness/Vent thread. Except Creep Stream of Consciousness/Vent koalaroo PM.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Torai said:


> Fingers. My ex really liked the length of my fingers. Oh, and apparently I had pretty hands, whatever that meant.


Oooh pretty hands.  High five!


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

no creepy things for me, i do not like to hang around creepy people lol


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

This gives me goosebumps up to now.
-My 16-year old innocent self was walking towards the college building, reflecting about life, and the nice weather @ 6am
-An unknown biker appears and blurts out: Your butt is delicious.

EEEEEEK!


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

Tranquility said:


> Creep:
> Creep: 'Come on, I promise I didn't drug it or anything!'


so reassuring...


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

could rename this thread, 'why are you an introvert?'


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Kind of like the INFP Stream of Consciousness/Vent thread. Except Creep Stream of Consciousness/Vent koalaroo PM.


http://personalitycafe.com/gossip/398450-creep-stream-consciousness.html#post12757554
started. :tongue:
@koalaroo i made this for you. :wink:


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Theres been quite a few but the creepiest was when i worked at dollar general. It was this super muscular guy. He looked like he was on steroids! Wadnt sexy to me. That much muscle is scary to me. Guys like that look like they could kill me with one punch! Anyway after i rang him up at the register he whispered in my ear "can you have friends?" >< that was a new one. Usually i get asked if i have a boyfriend but no apparently it didnt matter to this guy! So creepy!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

Numerous declarations of love from numerous individuals on dating sites, despite never speaking to me prior to these 'feelings'.


----------



## WithGrace (Oct 4, 2014)

baby blue me said:


> This gives me goosebumps up to now.
> -My 16-year old innocent self was walking towards the college building, reflecting about life, and the nice weather @ 6am
> -An unknown biker appears and blurts out: Your butt is delicious.
> 
> EEEEEEK!


hahahaha I'm laughing really well on my chair xD


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh Gosh. This one from today.

This guy started texting me with all kinds of things he wanted to do to me.

So I text back with, "Listen, I'm sure that's a panty dropper for some chicks, but I'm seeing someone. He has an 8 inch cock and lasts 45 minutes in bed. Not giving that up."

So, of course, this guy goes, "I last longer ill pound you till you collapse."

"Lol doubt it :x"

"U cant be a naysayer to something u havent witnessed yet. That would be ignorant."

"True, but I'm not interested."

"I would love to eat u out. Are u shaved"

#ByeFelipe.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

When I was like fifteen on Omegle some Filipino guy pulled down his pants then asked me if I would give my dog a rimjob.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Oh Gosh. This one from today.
> 
> This guy started texting me with all kinds of things he wanted to do to me.
> 
> ...


LMAO, people can be so arrogant... do they realize how annoying and lame that shit is?

i used to have a profile on OKC and i once got a message that said "god, i just want to stuff you like a turkey. give me a call if you're ready to let me rule your world -dumb asshole number-"

didn't even get a response.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I know this isn't anything anyone said, but a really drunk guy at a concert licked my face once. I don't know when I've been so grossed out.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

EccentricSiren said:


> I know this isn't anything anyone said, but a really drunk guy at a concert licked my face once. I don't know when I've been so grossed out.


I was groped at the beach when I was 15 by an 20 year old. That was before i even kissed anyone! :/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairies (Nov 2, 2013)

My ex and I were fighting over the phone then he sent me a picture message of me sleeping and said "I miss this girl, what happened to her?" I found it kind of creepy that he took pictures of me while I was sleeping. Not exactly something verbally said, but I think that counts.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

sleepingnereid said:


> could rename this thread, 'why are you an introvert?'


No. I'm not one.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

sleepingnereid said:


> could rename this thread, 'why are you an introvert?'


Completely irrelevant, actually. LOL.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Completely irrelevant, actually. LOL.


relevant to me...


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

sleepingnereid said:


> relevant to me...


It's completely irrelevant to the thread because we have extroverts saying they're creeped out by things. Introversion versus extroversion in this thread is nonsensical.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> It's completely irrelevant to the thread because we have extroverts saying they're creeped out by things. Introversion versus extroversion in this thread is nonsensical.


 well it was mostly a joke...:kitteh:but im sure some introverts have been pushed that direction by creeps...


----------



## Pearl Parker (Sep 2, 2014)

I was waiting for the train, half-way through zipping up my coat (it was winter). I noticed this guy staring at me from the corner of my eye so I turned to look at him and he just said expressionless

''I'd love to get in there with you''... 

My first thought was 'well that's impossible, it only fits one person so you....' then I snapped out of it, casually walked a bit further away on the platform and prayed for the train to come sooner.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

There was one girl working at the university dining hall that would stare at me all the time. She'd take a break, sit a few tables away, and since I faced a window, I'd see her out of the corner of my eye. She'd just sit there and stare. After a few weeks of this, she finally walked up to me while I had a mouth full of food and said: "Hi. You're looking pretty sharp." I really didn't know what to say aside from: "Thank you." Then after an awkward pause, I said: "How are you?" She replied: "Good." Then after another awkward pause, I said: "Well, it's nice meeting you." And she shyly wandered away. I think I was too weirded out to think to introduce myself, let alone offer she join me. (I certainly didn't want her to.) She continued staring at me throughout the rest of the academic year, but I strategically ate with friends after that. Very creepy.

After I pointed it out to my friends, they'd secretly take pictures of her and post them on my wall.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

*Not true, didn't happen, nope.*

I'm not sure creepy as much as confusing.
Person walks up to me as i'm chilling in public, I look up at them because they're kind of in my personal space, they stare at me then say "Roflmao" then proceeded to walk away like they just shit their pants.


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

"It's not rape if you like it."
- massive creep that had a crush on me in high school


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Easily when I was in my early teens when this guy told me he wanted to tell me something I probably "wasn't ready for," which he later revealed was that he wanted to have sex with me. I was instantly creeped out because I was a kid and he was an adult old enough to be my father, yet he was thinking about me in a sexual way (which made him a pedophile), and I felt unsafe because if he wanted to, he could've overpowered me and there wouldn't be much I could do about it. I couldn't get away fast enough.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

*Old Guy: *Hey! You're a very pretty little girl.
*Me:* ...uh... thank you...
*Old Guy: *But remember you're not that young... *openly stares*

People in this world... :dry:


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I met up with my sister at her friend's family reunion when everyone had been drinking all day. A creepy uncle was there to greet me. He kept commenting on how perfect my teeth were, and when I guess he didn't get the panty dropping response he was looking for (my teeth?), he told me that he bet that I was really stupid though. Then he started quizzing me on asinine stuff like state capitals. I forget what I said (my sister was punching me under the table so I was trying to be crafty about it), but I started playing with the subjectivity of intelligence and grilled him on his life philosophy, and he left to go pass out all disoriented with his tail between his legs, lol.

I've been randomly assaulted by women just presumably because of looks. Once on Halloween when I was dressed slutty, and once when I was in a club in a bad part of town. This girl jumped out of her car and slapped me while I was walking home in the city, and then told me it was a dare (haha! Though I did actually laugh in a drunken stupor, stunned, uh, wtf kinda way) and the second time this girl punched me in the stomach in passing and called me a cracker. She was gone before I knew what had happened. My friend and I actually fell to the ground laughing over that. I don't remember why it was funny, but it was. 

That was all pretty creepy though, lol.

When I was in Disneyland with the kids I used to nanny for, Woody hit on me and it was kind of creepy. He talked through body language. Everyone was indoors because it was raining, in this big dome that was playing Disney videos. He was acting them out (like grabbing someone's baby and pretending he was the lion king) and he came up behind me during the Aladdin magic carpet number and pretended I was Princess Jasmine. It was cute, but I also felt like he was taking liberties and I just kept thinking - who is this person? I know you're not really Woody, lol. I got brownie points for it from the kids though, who listened to everything I had to say for the next couple of days.


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

A *much much much much* older guy in the midst of a conversation: 

- Where have you been all my life? (plus some slimy, romantic lines)


Err... >_> I wasn't even born , not even in plan to be born 'till you reached 40-ies..


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

My ex-gf as she holds a knife: "I think it's amazing that we can have impulse thoughts like how you just want to push someone over the edge of a cliff, but then we don't do it."


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> When I was like fifteen on Omegle some Filipino guy pulled down his pants then asked me if I would give my dog a rimjob.


Hahaha. That might win XD


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

This thread is cracking me up but disturbing me too. Am I a creep for laughing at all of these creepy things? Lol.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

One of my exes once told me that they always felt like taking a shit after having anal sex. Not only did I find that disgusting, but also creepy at the time ( I was like 15 )


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

As a guy, nothing a woman would say to me would be creepy because women don't do that. I think creepiness is the domain of men trying to pick up women with being cute or memorable or just weird.


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

I once told a friend (a girl, also straight like me) "I love you". I was going through a depressed time when wasn't sure if I wanted friendships so I was mostly mopey and silent, except to say emotionally charged and rather saccharine things. :th_blush: So I wonder if it came off as creepy...

Edit: It was a goodbye "I love you". I also gave her a hug.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

"Does this feel like a penis to you?"

- Your Dad


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

When I was in nursing school, and a male classmate said "I love imagining you helping me wipe my ass when I get old". No kidding, this actually happened.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

A co-worker last year was telling me how lonely she was living alone and needed a man, all the while close-talking and playing with the waistband of her yoga pants. Not exactly that creepy in of itself, other than the fact that she hit on me in between telling me all the gross stuff she did in nursing school.

Anyways, less than a year later, _she's married and already has a kid_. Girl works fast! I'm glad I wasn't desperate enough to get involved with her. What is creepy is I'm pretty sure that's what she was thinking about while talking to me, even though we had just met. :0


----------



## BakedBuffalo (Jun 2, 2015)

Hmm. I don't have many, but I have one that happened awhile ago, though the details may be slightly off. But I'll give you the general idea of what happened. I was in my early teens when this happened; probably ~15 or so. I was in Canada at the beach, and my friend and I went on to the pier where many people go to jump off, (and occasionally drink, but I was quite young for that) So we get up there, and I don't recall if their was an exchange at all that prompted this, but a much older girl asked if I would want to squeeze her breasts. I was completely taken aback. Now she had some HUGE breasts, and naturally for a guy that age I was tempted. But I was raised to respect people, and that was way out of my comfort zone. So instead she hugs me and squeezes me into her breasts. 0.0, so after that I hop off the pier to nervously get away! 

Looking back on it, I find it pretty hilarious it happened in such a way, considering usually the roles would be reversed in a creepy scenario.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

People said all sorts of shit to me back when I used a mic on the Playstation Network because I apparently have a sexy female voice even though I identify as a guy. One thing I remember is that this one guy was flirting with me and then I started crying and being all melodramatic but that just made him say how hot emo gamer girls are. I hate being objectified like that.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

That I have beautiful, soft hands, 

from like a 40+ dude in a trenchcoat, long scraggily hair in the back and none on his head. 

It seemed hard to believe he was actually real, but oh, apparently he was.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

It wasn't directed at me but it was said to me: "Damn, that girl is so fine. I'd kill her and tap that!"

I was thinking, "whoa dude. What you said is creepy enough, but you'd do it in _that_ order!?" :shocked:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, and some guy one time pulled up in some sports cars next to me on n the street randomly, looked me up and down while I was faced the other way, and then asked if me I needed a ride anywhere. He was like "Hey, yo, you need a lift, man?"

Just...damn. Then some other time, this old bummy crackhead on the street told me randomly I have a really nice profile, whilst smiling at me in a weird way.

And then a teacher in one of the high-schools I attended used to hit on me all of the time, which was pretty off-putting I must say.

Oh, and one of my friends Mom's tried to sleep with me a few times. Also pretty frEAAkky.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

While at work a customer asked me what I looked like with my hair out. Yeah....this is all shades of inappropriate. But that wasn't the worst.

The worst one was having a guy get out of his car at an intersection to ask me out for drinks because and I quote....

'I got an erection right away'


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I am not a slut! Leave me alone!!111


Also, I see no sign anywhere that says "public-property, place hands anywhere"

I HAVE BEEN GROPPED BY RANDOM PEOPLE IN PUBLIC BEFORE, TEH SAD :' (


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

InSolitude said:


> While at work a customer asked me what I looked like with my hair out. Yeah....this is all shades of inappropriate. But that wasn't the worst.
> 
> The worst one was having a guy get out of his car at an intersection to ask me out for drinks because and I quote....
> 
> 'I got an erection right away'


Well hey. Women follow their hearts while men follow their head.

Bah-dum-tcshhhh.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

A professor was describing to me and two other people how a colleague was a trans female but didn't pass as a female. I was the only female there (the professor and two other people were males) and he looked at me and told me I was pretty. UGH.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't remember the creepiest thing ever "said"- it'd probably be something super-weird someone said in what should have been casual conversation- since that's the most common time I get creeped out.

The individual moment of being the most creeped out recently that I can remember is when I was in Munich this easter. All I remember is being drunk and talking to a Spanish girl outside a hostel, and we had a fun conversation sure..then- literally the next thing I remember she's hugging me when I have both my arms by my sides, and it feels like she's been doing this for some time and she's trying to make a move on me, and that at least a couple of hours has passed. This random German guy rants at the both of us that we should "get a room" (and he's PROPERLY raging, like wtf), and I make an excuse to escape the situation. I don't even remember her name, and I remember much less what happened in that space of time. I just remember becoming aware all of a sudden standing in the street next to a bar, and feeling SO uncomfortable with this girl who I felt like I didn't know, let alone was interested in doing anything with.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

BlueG said:


> A professor was describing to me and two other people how a colleague was a trans female but didn't pass as a female. I was the only female there (the professor and two other people were males) and he looked at me and told me I was pretty. UGH.


Seriously wth.. What is it that goes DRASTICALLY wrong in these people's lives that they think this is a socially normal thing to do.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

''Your breast just look so beautiful, can I touch them?''

*person touches my boobs without asking*


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Tridentus said:


> Seriously wth.. What is it that goes DRASTICALLY wrong in these people's lives that they think this is a socially normal thing to do.


He also had his wife follow him around all day. She would wait outside the classroom while he lectured. I saw her with 50 Shades of Grey one day.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

MalibuCathedral said:


> ''Your breast just look so beautiful, can I touch them?''
> 
> *person touches my boobs without asking*


ewww.

I think that person probably thought that calling your boobs "beautiful" was some kind of "sentiment" that deserved intimacy.

People are just socially retarded. I'll just go out and say it.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Creepy Event #1:
It was a Halloween school day two months after I turned 18, I was assisting my father and brother with dropping off pastries for my brothers' class. On my way back to our car, I was a few meters in front of my father, a 'playground teacher' that saw us walk my brother to class said to me: "I would have whistled at you, but my whistle is broken." So I looked at him and feigning as innocent and naive an expression on my face that I could feel replied: "Oh, I'm sorry. I really hope you get your whistle fixed." I meant it on so many levels. My victory was the completely confused look on that perverts' face. :laughing: He must have been in his late 50's. My father saw us exchange dialogue, but didn't hear what was said. All I told my father was that the guy was curious if I attended the school. I simply wanted to get to my college class and take the test that was scheduled first thing. I was of legal age even if the perv didn't know.

---

Creepy Event #2:
It was my sister's 18th birthday and the dance troupe Super Crew was signing autographs at our local mall. If the event wasn't posted in our college cafeteria, neither of us would have known. She knew I was under some bad weather and we had just finished with our midterms. Since my sister was a big fan I agreed to take her after she asked me if we could go. Once we were there, I asked my sister to enter into the crowd of kids that were there without me as I sat on one of the benches nearby. Shortly thereafter, I notice this man in his late 50's creeping up on my sister. Like nearly 5-inches between his junk and her rear. She's 5'1" and I'm 5'5" and this guy was as tall as I was. I get up and sort of nonchalantly edge myself between him and her. The same thing he tried to do to her he started to do to me, including breathing down my neck. So I set my overstuffed messenger bag between myself and him, which sort of helped, and I clenched my fist and aligned it with his groin to take aim. He backed off by 2-inches. The strange thing is, there were only two mall cops available throughout this entire event and they were too busy breaking up the little dumb a**es that kept breaking out in dance competitions outside the store that was hosting the event. Sadly, I didn't know enough Spanish to call the pervert out on his shenanigans either. I leaned over to my sister and asked if she was OK and that I was going to sit back down on the bench again. She gave me a strange look and responded with an 'alright'. Thankfully, the perv followed after me and even proceeded to ask me if he could use my cellphone in broken English. I asked him, "Oh, you need someone to come pick you up, right?" He than says, "I give you my number for you to call me." At that moment, I started to give off and nervous and angry laugh followed with, "Oh, no, no, no, no," and a look on my face that I was ready to kill him. He tucked tail and snaked away embarrassed. For goodness sake my sister just turned 18 and the day didn't need to end with her being 'put upon.' :angry:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

In high school a dude who thought he was cool emo/goth said he wanted to kill me so he could fuck my corpse. Three years later he actually went out of his way to apologize, but it's really difficult to beat that.

Second runner up, a guy I didn't know very well, but everything that happened to me was about him. I lost my purse and he said it was the worst thing that had ever happened to him, with obvious self pity for knowing me, the person whose purse was stolen. He probably stole it, tbh.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

In real life?

Last year I was going to the animal shelter I used to volunteer at, and in order to get there I had to take the worst bus in the city. This guy who's way older sits next to me and starts putting his arm around me, saying I look pretty and asking if I can "warm him up." My stupid self doesn't know what he means until he follows me off the bus and suggests I suck his dick. I ran like hell and transfered to another shelter. I don't assume best intent anymore.


----------



## solitairenoir (Jun 24, 2015)

They are usually pick up lines. 

Here are some classics:

_"My dick changes lives..."_ Umm... why, do you have an STD?

_"YOU! Your genes! I'm a lawyer! We must get together! I love you!" _Are you saying that you will sue me if I don't give you my genes? 

:shocked:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Top three finalists, ladies and gentlemen:


"I want my dick in your mouth"

"Have you ever considered doing porn?"

"You look like you'd be a freak in bed"


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

conscius said:


> As a guy, nothing a woman would say to me would be creepy because women don't do that. I think creepiness is the domain of men trying to pick up women with being cute or memorable or just weird.


No I am friends with a woman who at one point (well, one point in time, a few different instances) was acting pretty creepy (bordering on rapey) towards me. For example stroking my leg asking if I liked it and how it made me feel and I was like, "uncomfortable". Sitting super close to me, randomly lying on my lap in front of other people hands on my chest and stuff. Asking me to kiss her to prove I'm not interested (i.e. if it is bad it means there's no chemistry, if it's good there is). I don't think she (or most people) realize that if you reversed our genders it would have seemed way creepier (at the very least invasive in the last example), holding all the behaviors I just described constant. I dunno... creepy is creepy as far as I'm concerned.


----------

